# Hardship fundraiser



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

All profits, yes all, from the sales of these shirts will go into the BC teachers strike relief/hardship fund.

I Will Hold The Line | Teespring


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good for you.

I'm busy cooking lunch for the teachers at Felicia's elementary school. Did fried vermicelli noodles today and going to make bbq chicken and pork skewers with some rice & stir fried veggies tomorrow.

Hang tough.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

That is so very generous of you. We had people going around supplying snacks, and beverages but that had to be cut as there is no $ left. We lost 10 teachers in our town alone to both retirement and because of this strike. Some retired early because of it.


----------

